# Penn 525 mag



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

USA penn 525 mag excellent condition new drag and serviced also added two mags to the mag carrier they can be removed if you don't want them.Only defect is someone has engraved a number 1 into the handle.not looking to trade will take 155 shipped obo will post pics tonight after work


----------



## jake110599 (Aug 9, 2015)

is this still avalible


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

And he didnt come through with the pics...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

He is a good guy with a lot goin on! I will call him for ya and tell him you are interested in the reel. I have seen the reel it is in excellent shape with the exception of what he mentioned. Hang tight guys and he will get right back with ya! Thanks for your patience like I said lot goin on but he's a man of his word !


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sold that one some time ago but do have another I may sell. Not as good of condition. Can post pics if your interested.


----------

